# Installation von mod_security und mod_evasive



## Hoster (25. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich wollte mir für apache 2 die mods mod_security und mod_evasive installieren, finde aber leider nirgends ein passendes how to für debian lenny.
hätte jemand einen link oder sowas in der art? hab mir bereits die finger wund gegoogelt aber irgendwie will es nicht gelingen.....


----------



## planet_fox (25. Juli 2009)

schau mla hier

http://howtoforge.com/apache2_mod_security_debian_etch


----------



## Hoster (25. Juli 2009)

Das ging bei mir aber auf lenny nicht  Habe natürlich etch immer durch lenny ersetzt.


----------



## Hoster (27. Juli 2009)

Warum ist mod_security und/oder mod_evasive nicht mehr über apt-get install installierbar? Ich erinnere mich, zumindestens glaube ich das, das dies unter etch problemlos funktionierte.....

Kennt jemand zufällig eine Repository in der die mods enthalten sind die man in die /etc/apt/sources.list eintragen koennte??


----------

